# "Unsave" in Excel?



## admccull (Jun 7, 2002)

Does anyone know if it is possoble to unsave a saved Excel file? I checked the backup files and there isn't one. Thanks for any info.


----------



## Pseudocyber (Sep 10, 2002)

I'm not sure what you mean. If you don't want a file, you could just delete it.


----------



## admccull (Jun 7, 2002)

Well, I want the file, but in the previous version. Basically the file was modified, and then saved inadvertedly.


----------



## Pseudocyber (Sep 10, 2002)

OIC. You saved on top of it. I believe you're screwed, unless you had configed Excel to make back up files for you, or you have it saved on backup tape.


----------



## Pseudocyber (Sep 10, 2002)

I believe Word has the config menu for doing backup saves and AutoRecover saves in the Tools/Options. I think it does it for the whole M$ Office app.


----------



## admccull (Jun 7, 2002)

Thanks for the info... I'll give it a try.


----------

